# Skid Steer Log Splitters



## Smoke Stack (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey, everyone! It's been a while since I've been on here. I'm in the market for a log splitter and I was wondering if anyone had one for their skid steer. I like this one that I found at Northern tool:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200632934_200632934

I really like the vertical option with this one. I have no interest in the 180 degree type splitters for skid steers. I feel that would just tear up the ground too much while chasing smaller pieces.

So, I'm still undecided about buying an attachment for the skid steer or just buying a tow behind unit. Thoughts or opinions?


----------



## bmblank (Nov 1, 2014)

A stand alone unit is nice because you can split and use the skid steer for something else, like moving splits around, or moving the big rounds that you can't lift. Prevents adding unnecessary hours to the skid steer too. It is one more engine that needs to be maintained though.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Nov 1, 2014)

My father in law has one for his skidsteer. It works real good for the big stuff


----------



## jotul8e2 (Nov 1, 2014)

My wood splitting companion and I (he supplies the splitter and the tractor - I supply the trees) use a three point splitter that works on the same principle.  Its sole advantage is that it was cheap.  I do not know about the hydraulic pump on your skidsteer, but the one on our 65 hp. Ford is merely adequate.  Cycle times are on the slow side.  It does either split or crush anything, however.  Considering we are running an engine six or eight times larger than a decent stand alone unit, operating costs are substantially larger.

Personally, I will not consider another attachment splitter unless it is pto driven.  And even then....


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 1, 2014)

There's so many pro's & con's to each that it's driving me nuts. I have a big skid steer: Thomas 225 Turbo with a 90 horse Kubota. Operating costs are a big factor...diesel ain't cheap! Is it really worth the wear and tear? Then again, another engine to maintain kinda sucks (it would most definitely have to be a Honda). I can switch between attachments in very little time. Maybe a minute or two with the backhoe, but I can't imagine the log splitter to be any longer than that.

What do you guys think about the Powerhorse unit? I thought it was well set up for $1,200. It seems really versatile, too.


----------



## zig (Nov 1, 2014)

Smoke Stack said:


> There's so many pro's & con's to each that it's driving me nuts. I have a big skid steer: Thomas 225 Turbo with a 90 horse Kubota. Operating costs are a big factor...diesel ain't cheap! Is it really worth the wear and tear? Then again, another engine to maintain kinda sucks (it would most definitely have to be a Honda). I can switch between attachments in very little time. Maybe a minute or two with the backhoe, but I can't imagine the log splitter to be any longer than that.
> 
> What do you guys think about the Powerhorse unit? I thought it was well set up for $1,200. It seems really versatile, too.


How much trouble is it to maintain a 5.5hp. Honda?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2014)

What are the "pros"? I thought about one of these things and couldn't come up with any advantage over a standalone.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 1, 2014)

zig said:


> How much trouble is it to maintain a 5.5hp. Honda?



Good point! Hopefully, just oil and filters and the occasional spark plug like all my others. I guess it just seems like one less small engine around would be ideal. I have a lot of them around here as it is.


----------



## zig (Nov 1, 2014)

Smoke Stack said:


> Good point! Hopefully, just oil and filters and the occasional spark plug like all my others. I guess it just seems like one less small engine around would be ideal. I have a lot of them around here as it is.


My big point would be how much ground the skid steer tears up. Nice to have a flat clean work area an opposed to a muddy rutted mess.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 1, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> What are the "pros"? I thought about one of these things and couldn't come up with any advantage over a standalone.



One of the biggest is that I could bring the whole unit right into the woods and split right where I drop easier than bringing a stand alone and my 4-wheeler. Then the bucket is right there with it to haul it out.

Easier to move around the site being a quick attach.

Two less tires to worry about

One less small engine to maintain

Easier storage for me. I can slap it on a pallet and put it on a rack. I guess I could do the same with a stand alone but it would be a little more difficult...lol

In the long run, I know I'm going to end up moving the stand alone around by hand at some point in time. With the SS attachment, that will never happen. Remember, hydraulics are a wonderful thing!


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 1, 2014)

zig said:


> My big point would be how much ground the skid steer tears up. Nice to have a flat clean work area an opposed to a muddy rutted mess.



That's one of the big con's and why I don't like the upside down versions.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes hydraulics are wonderful. For moving wood to the splitter. And the splits out of the woods. Which you cannot do if the dang splitter is tied to the front of the SS. Hook the splitter to the back of the SS and go to the woods. And toss the splits in the bucket.


----------



## Excavator (Nov 2, 2014)

Best thing I ever did and it keeps skid steer fresh in off months lol. I split monster logs from in cab, then later switch oil lines and slit smaller ones to custom size.
I welded old splitter on top of my skid steer inverted splitter for both types in one and kept modding it


----------



## zig (Nov 2, 2014)

Excavator said:


> Best thing I ever did and it keeps skid steer fresh in off months lol. I split monster logs from in cab, then later switch oil lines and slit smaller ones to custom size.
> I welded old splitter on top of my skid steer inverted splitter for both types in one and kept modding it


I may have to re-think my position. That's slick as hell.


----------



## joes169 (Nov 4, 2014)

Smoke Stack said:


> There's so many pro's & con's to each that it's driving me nuts. I have a big skid steer: Thomas 225 Turbo with a 90 horse Kubota. Operating costs are a big factor...diesel ain't cheap! Is it really worth the wear and tear? Then again, another engine to maintain kinda sucks (it would most definitely have to be a Honda). I can switch between attachments in very little time. Maybe a minute or two with the backhoe, but I can't imagine the log splitter to be any longer than that.
> 
> What do you guys think about the Powerhorse unit? I thought it was well set up for $1,200. It seems really versatile, too.




I had to look up the specs for your skid steer, but I have a similar sized Bobcat, with the same flow rate.  From my experience, you could likely run the loader just above idle, maybe 800 RPM or so, and have more power and speed than 80% of small gas engine splitters.  I use a home made splitter on the skid steer, and I wouldn't train it for anything else.  I noticed you used the term "wear and tear", but in reality, it's the easiest job you'll ever ask out of the machine.  No tire wear, no pin wear, low RPM use..........


----------



## joes169 (Nov 4, 2014)

Excavator said:


> Best thing I ever did and it keeps skid steer fresh in off months lol. I split monster logs from in cab, then later switch oil lines and slit smaller ones to custom size.
> I welded old splitter on top of my skid steer inverted splitter for both types in one and kept modding it




Awesome idea and job!

Bonus points for incorporating rebar and a beer tapper handle into it!


----------



## 19FarmHand78 (Nov 4, 2014)

Excavator.... I gotta build me one of them! Ha one more thing to distract me at work. 

What size cylinder do you have on the inverted splitter?


----------



## Excavator (Nov 4, 2014)

19FarmHand78 said:


> Excavator.... I gotta build me one of them! Ha one more thing to distract me at work.
> 
> What size cylinder do you have on the inverted splitter?


the bottom cylinder =  Hydraulic Cylinder: 30 ton  5" Bore; 30" Stroke; 3" Rod; 3000 PSI

the top cylinder       =  Northern tool         3000 PSI, 4in. Bore, 30in. Stroke

This is old 3 point hitch splitter that I rebuilt and welded on top of inverted splitter.
I just recently installed a new cylinder from Northern Tool


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 4, 2014)

joes169 said:


> I had to look up the specs for your skid steer, but I have a similar sized Bobcat, with the same flow rate.  From my experience, you could likely run the loader just above idle, maybe 800 RPM or so, and have more power and speed than 80% of small gas engine splitters.  I use a home made splitter on the skid steer, and I wouldn't train it for anything else.  I noticed you used the term "wear and tear", but in reality, it's the easiest job you'll ever ask out of the machine.  No tire wear, no pin wear, low RPM use..........



Yeah, I figured low RPM and the machine would have no problem. Good points about the pins and tires. Although, I think when using the inverted type alone, that type of wear and tear is still there. Excavator has the best setup that I've seen yet. He has officially changed my mind about an inverted ss splitter. I mean, really, why get out of the cab if you don't have to for those big rounds. Another good thing I just thought of about using the ss for splitting: noise. At an idle, my machine purrs quietly compared to any small gas engine.

Got any pics of that home made splitter?


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 4, 2014)

Excavator said:


> the bottom cylinder =  Hydraulic Cylinder: 30 ton  5" Bore; 30" Stroke; 3" Rod; 3000 PSI
> 
> the top cylinder       =  Northern tool         3000 PSI, 4in. Bore, 30in. Stroke
> 
> ...



Excavator, you've got an awesome setup! I like the fact that you keep modifying it. I never thought about having both types in one unit. Great idea!


----------

